# need info on this plant.



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250392249412&viewitem=

is this plant an aquatic plant?

any experiences with it

somebody gave me this for free after they just bought it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vadimshevchuk,

Just a warning, although Aquatic Magic sells plants for shipment into the United States, it is not legal to bring them into the US unless you have an agricultural certificate. There are members here that have gotten into trouble with the United States government for bringing in plants from outside the US without an import certificate. Here is a link to a previous post. I have purchased hardgoods, like drop checkers, from Aquatic Magic with no problem but I will not purchase live plants from them.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...19-anyone-had-any-experience-weird-plant.html

^ here's the thread where we've "been there, done that" - there is no clear consensus on how aquatic this plant is (so far) and, for that matter, we're not even certain that the ID is correct...

Since you have some, I'd put some in your tank submerged and put some at the waterline... I'd love to hear some followup & see some pics of this after you've had it for a while.


----------

